# Internet Access to D-Link DNS-323 NAS



## borninthe50s (Nov 9, 2010)

Hi Everyone,
I purchased the above product several months ago and but have only gotten around to installing it. I am having difficulties in understanding how to access the NAS from the internet. I contacted D-Link and was told that I needed to foward the port to 8080??? I looked through the paperwork that I rec'd but it is unclear. I want to have my kids be able to access pictures and files and download from remote locations. I thought that the installation software would do this automatically but I was wrong to assume. Anything you could advise me about getting this done would be greatly appreciated. 

borninthe50s :4-dontkno


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

This should be covered in the NAS manual as well as the router manual

You assign a static ip to your nas unit
You configure the router to port forward 8080 to that ip address
You access from the outside[internet] by routerwanipaddress:8080


----------

